# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Hypothalamic shutdown after AAS cycle

## Ironlady

I ran a cycle back in 2015 into April 2016 consisting of test prop 10-20 mg EOD and last 6 weeks Primobolan 80 mg/week. In May 2016 I started having hot flashes which I don't get anymore. Problem is - I haven't had a period in years...my BF level was never that low! I've lost all the muscle I built. This is absolutely horrible. And why did I feel great - calm, secure, great sleep, stronger, optimistic at the beginning of the cycle and then it went tits up?

My Gyno prescribed high dose vaginal estradiol, topical estrogen creme and testosterone creme. My estradiol is <6 and LH 0.1 FSH 1.1 and testosterone 5 ng/dl 

Will this help me recover? I honestly doubt the gyno knows all that much about AAS post cycle recovery. I did tell him everything. He also told me to get off Adderall (for my ADHD) and wean myself off tramadol (I only take 100 mg/day) and lower my stress levels. 

What do 'yall think? I order my own blood work through Private MD Labs cause my GP is an idiot and the gyno didn't request additional labs. Thanks,

----------

